# Pokemon Mystery Dungeon CYOA



## KingDragon0405 (Mar 11, 2021)

https://imgur.com/a/2xpg9QN


So this may be a lot to ask but I would like for someone to GM an erp built around the Choose Your Own Adventure prompt in the link above, with me playing as a mal main character. I don't doubt that this will take a long while to set up but if you're interested just message me on Discord. Chroma#0999


----------



## Ra'ara Su'nai (Mar 13, 2021)

Sent you a friend request on Discord.


----------



## sora21345 (Mar 14, 2021)

you accepting players or is just 1 on 1 type of rp?


----------



## KingDragon0405 (Apr 11, 2021)

sora21345 said:


> you accepting players or is just 1 on 1 type of rp?


Initially this was meant to be a 1 on 1 type thing


----------



## sora21345 (Apr 11, 2021)

KingDragon0405 said:


> Initially this was meant to be a 1 on 1 type thing


ah ok


----------



## KingDragon0405 (Apr 11, 2021)

sora21345 said:


> ah ok


If you're still interested it would be really appreciated.


----------



## sora21345 (Apr 11, 2021)

KingDragon0405 said:


> If you're still interested it would be really appreciated.


as a player or a dm?


----------



## KingDragon0405 (Apr 12, 2021)

sora21345 said:


> as a player or a dm?


as a dm


----------



## sora21345 (Apr 12, 2021)

KingDragon0405 said:


> as a dm


sorry but no am not really an experience dm


----------

